# Cits ... >  Nepieciešams cilvēks Arduino projektiņam

## guncis

Sveiki,

Vajadzētu kādu reālu cilvēku kas var palīdzēt izvēlēties komponentes un izveidot vismaz strādājošu skeletu vienkāršam verķītim ar soļmotoru, solenoīdu un optisko sensoru.
----------------

Ir vēlme uzbūvēt ko vienkāršu, bet izvēloties puslīdz pareizas un pārbaudītas komponentes.Nepieciešams: elektroniskā daļa verķim kas bīda pa vienu asi krāsu mērinstrumentu un ieslēdz kad vajag.Ass - aptuveni metru gara ar gala slēdžiem. Verķis - viegls spektrofotometrs kas sēž uz riteņplatformas.Jāieslēdz poga uz mērītāja izmantojot visdrīzāk solenoīdu (motoriņš ar ekscentru arī der).Darbība uz pogas nospiedienu:    Measure: sākam bīdīt mērītāju pa labi vienlaikus lasot pamatni (melna). Ieraugam papīru (balts un/vai krāsains noteiktu soļu skaitu), spiežam pogu un turam kamēr atkal nav mūsu melnais noteiktu soļu skaitu. Bīdam atpakaļ uz Home bez pogas spiešanas.    Calibration: bīdam pa kreisi līdz gala slēdzim, nospiežam pogu uz apt. 0.5 sek. Atgriežamies Home.    Home - konstruktīvi vieglāk būtu nomarķēt melno ar baltu strīpu un kad tā beidzas ir Home.Izskatās vienkārši, bet vajadzētu piemeklēt pareizās komponentes un uzbūvēt skeletu. pieregulēt ātrumus, laikus + salikt mehāniku utt varam paši. Mehānika ir gandrīz gatava - resp prototipa izskatā un ar roku velkot strādā, bet automātikas vēl nav. tādēļ ir vēlme ātri saprast kas nepieciešams lai varētu pierasēt un izgatavot trūkstošās daļas.-----------------------------Parādā nepalikšu un ilgi pļāpāt forumā negribu tādēļ sūtiet meilu uz guncis@parks.lv

Paldies jau iepriekš
G

----------


## guncis

motors mierīgi der kā 3d printerītim. 
Jau salasītās idejas komponentēm: Arduino Uno, Arduino Motor Shield R3, Stepper motor 12v, power supply 12v. Sensors vēl ir miglā tīts, bet jācer ka var izmantot kaut ko nedārgu.

----------


## Powerons

> Parādā nepalikšu un ilgi pļāpāt forumā negribu


 Tad nosauc ciparu cik tūkstošus Eur tu esi gatavs maksāt, lai lieki nebūtu jāpļāpā.

----------

